# Contemporaries of Beethoven and Schumann writing the best Str Quartets?



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Just looking for composers beyond Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann and Mendelssohn that I might not have considered. Lesser known composers in the 1800 to 1856 price range—like Arriaga?


----------



## Vienne (Aug 21, 2020)

Louis Spohr might fit your criteria. What’s more, you can find his recordings for much less than 1800


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Besides Arriaga (and Hummel and Weber, obviously), try 

- Berwald in general, such as the Sinfonie Singuliere, Piano Concerto, and basically everything
- Sterndale Bennett, piano concertos.
- Kuhlau, such as the piano quartets, the flute quintets and the piano concerto, for a start; also the many other flute works
- Ries, his piano concertos for example; was a pupil of Beethoven
- E T A Hoffmann, the chamber music (he didn't write much)
- Gade, violin sonatas, Ossian Ouverture, symphonies 1+5, the 1st with Hogwood by far
- P A Heise, cello music, piano quintet
- Clementi - Piano Concerto, symphonies, maybe the late piano sonatas
- J P E Hartmann, symphonies 1-2
- Onslow, chamber music in general


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> Besides Arriaga (and Hummel and Weber, obviously), try
> 
> - Berwald in general, such as the Sinfonie Singuliere, Piano Concerto, and basically everything
> - Kuhlau, such as the piano quartets and the piano concerto, for a start; also the flute works
> ...


I'm not as familiar with Gade and never heard of Heise. Fall puts me in the mood for string quartets though, so I'll stick to those right now. I see that Gade wrote some string quartets.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


>


I have Hausmusik performing these, but I've always liked Quartetto Savinio. I should give these a listen.


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

I second the Cherubini string quartets. They're beautiful works full of ideas. I've been listening to his Requiem a lot lately, a magnificent work, but I enjoy the quartets immensely.


----------

